# TT 2.L TFSI 200HP Original Exhaust Mod



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just wonderng if it's possible to mod the original exhaust from 2 tips to Quad tips?
I took a look under the big muffler and saw that the outlet on the right side is there but closed :mrgreen: 
I have a friend who runs a metal workshop and can do all the soldering stuff. I found some exhaust tips like these:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I dont think soldering will last somehow.


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

I think he meant welding rather than soldering,

As for whether you can do it I'm really not sure..?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Any technical info on the welding operation?
My friend has a big garage and he specialises in metal. 
I Think he can even make the exhaust tips but I don't want to ask him if there are any technical arguments againt it or if it is impossible to open the right side of the muffler.
Thanks.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

here is where I found the endpipes in the picture:

http://www.supersprint.com/USP000audtt07.asp


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm starting to think this is a crazy post  
even google doesn't return any info [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

All you need to do is drive to a decent exhaust fitter and they'll have a look at the underneath of your car and work out how they can fabricate tips :?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

As i said my friend has a decent metal workshop. what I wanted to know is : is it possible to open the right side of the rear silencer and weld a dual pipe there like on the left side. I can either buy the pipe or fabricate it. 
what about Audi warranty in this situation ????


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

Audi warranty would not be affected, it would only be affected if an exhaust component failed and was lead back to aftermarket chopping/welding of the existing factory muffler.

You would still ask Audi first though if you were unsure but I would say the above is 95% correct.

If your friend works with metal I would apply common sense in working out a few things...

1. He would/should be a competent welder and cutter of all metal materials 
( He should be able to cut a hole in the muffler and weld a tailpipe exit on the outlet in about 20 minutes.)

2. If he cuts a hole in the muffler and it just will not work out the way you expected, re-weld the cut metal portion back into the muffler to reseal..?

3. The only thing I would not be sure of if is the muffler is sectioned internally to only allow gases to flow down one side of the muffler, this will still work but the NEW welded tailpipe will be for show only.

Overall to weld one on for show should be a piece of cake, to modify into a true dual outlet muffler may prove more difficult depending on the internal design of the muffler as I am not sure if the TTS internal sections of the muffler differ.

Either way the only way to work it out as said before would be to take to him or exhaust fitter. You would only be charged 1-2 hours max for labour.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

shame your not in the US> I would sell you my TTS exhaust with quad tips


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice tips:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

here is a pic of the exhaust right side on a TT 2.L TFSI:










and the left side:


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Cheers Hadaak!

From what I see, it's perfectly possible to assemble exhaust pipes on the other side.... and on what concerns to the bumper, should it be enough just to swap the valance to a 2-exits one?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I might just cut the same valence using the left side dimensions... 
i would like to compare the part number of this muffler to the TTS or V6 one. just to ses if the outlet is really there.
another issue is where to find the same tips as the left side. My friend ca fabricate them in his shop in case Audi don't sell them.

the last issue is : to weld the tips without removing the muffler from the car or to remove the muffler to avoid damaging the car electronic system !!!! i'll go for removing then welding.

projet will start second week of septembre  till then your opinions are welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Knowing how lazy, sorry, cost conscious car manufacturers are i bet this is the same exhaust as many a TT.

Looking at the layout on mine, a 2ltr i would say the inlet pipe runs into a baffled T' section one end opened and one end capped. Take off the right side and if you can see day light out the other end and its perforated through the box then your laughing.

If so many a man will follow!!! Me included....


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

where is the diffrence 

TT:










V6










TTS:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

NICE WORK!!!! 

I can feel a MOD coming on........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Has anoyone checked this out??? Would be a great mod!


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I took the car to my friend to check today. He advised me to get the right side endpipe and he'll take care of the rest. He can't make endpipes himself as they are made of light material. so i'm looking for the right side for a used TTS exhaust or i'm buying the supersprint endpipes if they answer my emails


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

i'm wondering what kind of sound will I have if I do this mod.
The TTS has an exhaust valve (green circle) which opens up at high revs.










The valve system works like this:










I don't think the V6 has a valve.
Anyway the 2L 200HP doesn't and i'm afraid the exhaust will be open space all time :lol: 
I just hope It won't roar like crazy. If it does I'll just weld it back


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking at the diagram and then the pic of the TTS exhaust they are different layouts.
I would say that the valve operates on the one set of tailpipes....?!?!?!

The modded exhaust on the 2ltr should be no different as all the muffling has been done by the time it gets to the tips!


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

the supersrint double exhaust tips are 480€ excluding VAT !!!!

so i'm going for this :

2 x 39€ including VAT. (i plan to cut off the Audi left side tips too):










+ 2 x 37€ :

stainless steel elbow 60° Inox Diameter 70mm/Lenght 250mm/thickness 1.5mm










to achieve something like this :mrgreen: ( mean the tips design). I'm not after sporty sound or performance, just a nice look that doesn't cost ass skin as we say over here


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

funny how this guy bought the S5 valence to put quad tips on his A5 only to discover on installing the valence that the exhaust of teh A5 had a quad system but only two tips were used. too late :-|


----------



## jon345 (Feb 7, 2009)

does anyone know if the TTS quad back box will fit a 2.0t, in a straight swap? :?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

not sure if it's a straight swap. you have to be careful about the valve thing.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

found another set of endpipes on ebay. ordered them three dauys ago and received them today:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...%2BUCC&otn=5&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:1348


----------



## chilloTT (Jul 26, 2009)

Interested to see where this all ends up Hadaak....please keep us informed with any updates..

Thanks

Chillo


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

waiting for two stainless steel 70mm diameter and 60° elbows delivery this week...


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

wouldnt it be easier just to buy a used TTS exhaust and switch it over, picked one up for my v6 and was straight swap (took 45 mins)


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

that would be easier, but that's not the goal of the mod :mrgreen:


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

It isn't?


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

gunneredw1 said:


> wouldnt it be easier just to buy a used TTS exhaust and switch it over, picked one up for my v6 and was straight swap (took 45 mins)


how much of a sound difference was there? better or worse?


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

jalms said:


> It isn't?


i think the goal is to go the cheaper route.


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

egi said:


> gunneredw1 said:
> 
> 
> > wouldnt it be easier just to buy a used TTS exhaust and switch it over, picked one up for my v6 and was straight swap (took 45 mins)
> ...


sounds better, the v6 does make full use of it. picked one up for £250


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

egi said:


> jalms said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't?
> ...


the poor smart man MOD :mrgreen:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

gunneredw1 said:


> egi said:
> 
> 
> > gunneredw1 said:
> ...


What about the closed valve thing ????
did you have to cancel automatic valve?

what did you really replace? the whole exhaust system or just the rear muffler?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

and last question, the poor man one :mrgreen: 
how much did you pay for the TTS exhaust?


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hadaak said:


> and last question, the poor man one :mrgreen:
> how much did you pay for the TTS exhaust?


paid £250 for it wouldnt exactly call that expensive, had only covered a few miles so as new.
i didnt do anything with the valve just left it. and all 4 are pipes used.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I think the valce system is not about whether 4 pipes are used or not but opens another route inside the muffler.
But i'm not sure ! The sound mught be even better if you cancel the valve in case it is still there and closed.


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hadaak said:


> I think the valce system is not about whether 4 pipes are used or not but opens another route inside the muffler.
> But i'm not sure ! The sound mught be even better if you cancel the valve in case it is still there and closed.


willing to have a look at weekend if u can find out about it, i dnt really know?


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

Hadaak said:


> [the poor smart man MOD :mrgreen:


Dont worry, I was also planning the same mod back then.. I wanted to get the Supersprint tips and weld it on both sides. I didnt go on with this though because it might mess up the sound. So i ended up just getting the original Audi "accessory" chrome tips. Looks and sounds better than before in my opinion.

Anyway, tell us how your mod went (looks, sounds, etc.). Good luck!


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Hadaak said:


> the poor smart man MOD


Don't tolerate being poor...it's not healthy.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Senator said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > the poor smart man MOD
> ...


that's why i'm fighting to make my TT look like an R8 from behind :mrgreen:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

egi said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > [the poor smart man MOD :mrgreen:
> ...


Supersprint price is too high for what it is :mrgreen: 480€ for the tips only [smiley=bomb.gif]

i wouldn'ty have gone this way if my friend didn't have his workshop... I would have bought a used V6 or TTS mufller. Anyway if I miss my mod I'll buy a used V6 or TTS one


----------



## Greggors91 (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone selling their TTS exhausts? that i could then simply 'swap over' on mine? 8)


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

i have a v6 exhaust going spare, if anyone wants to make an offer


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

All pieces are here. received the 60° elbows today:
Mod is scheduled for next sunday :mrgreen:


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

I'm anxious to see the final outcome, my greetings, Hadaak!


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

me too 

Cheers !


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

anything I should be carefull about while removing/installing the exhaust, guys?
i'm doing it next sunday, not tomorrow


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

looks like no one ever removed their exhaust.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
opération is due on sunday, so if you have any info go ahead [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Only tip I have is that the standard exhaust is heavier than you think


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok guys, time for some update :

here is what I did:

We drilled a hole in the right side while the exhaust is still on the car
air was really flowing from the hole  
We removed the exhaust and cut off the Audi tips  
welded my tips on the left side and decided to stop there. it was already 7 p.m :twisted: 
cutting the valence on the right side and welding the right side tips is scheduled for next sunday.

it took us some time to align the tips as they were different from the audi ones. but they look cool.

I think i lost some sound with the new tips but i'm going to get back some more sound with the right side tips.

all in all operation is not that difficult. you just need a Monster Garage 

Pics will follow today.

cheers


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Before:




























While :


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

After:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

A very interesting way of making you're exhaust a quad, I wonder how much it would actually cost if you got some one to do this normally. Im guessing similar to the price of quad milltek exhaust. Regardless looks nice and bet it sounds better too.


----------



## jon345 (Feb 7, 2009)

very nice, looks great!!!!!  cant wait to see the other side...


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, it surely is not about the price  
I wouldn't even have gone quad if i haven't seen the right side exhaust outlet when I removed the rear bumper to install the magnetic parking sensors. 
anyone installed a quad milktek or other and can give the price of the whole operation to compare?

We'll compare looks and sound when the other side is installed :lol:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Milltek quad is around £500 ish, and most people will install it for free if bought from them. I personal would make changes to my own car instead of paying some one else as there is more satisfaction in doing that, so I can see why you are doing this mod. Personally I would of gone for a slightly bigger tailpipe size, yours looks subtle which is good but I would of just gone a bit bigger so looks meaner and then everybody knows its not a aftermarket make but your own mod. Good effort though for execution.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

yes, sir ! satisfaction is the thing here  plus you take your time and you do it the right way !
let's see what it will look like with the quad pipes :mrgreen: 
And if ever you're in town (paris) I'm starting a company for TT quad from oem exhausts :mrgreen: I'm looking fro a name 
qAudi might sound good but Audi sollicitors might get angry :mrgreen:


----------



## d6mms (Aug 14, 2007)

intresting to see if it smokes out of them both same.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Doesnt on the TTS, only comes out of the left until the flap opens.


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Doesnt on the TTS, only comes out of the left until the flap opens.


How does the flap work? e.g how does it know when to open and close?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

when I put my hand on the drilled hole on the right side I could feel the hot air coming out. I think it's because there is no flap on the exhaust of the normal TT. so it's open space :mrgreen:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

gunneredw1 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt on the TTS, only comes out of the left until the flap opens.
> ...


when you go higher in revs.


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hadaak said:


> gunneredw1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


It's not electronic though is it? Do you mean higher revs as in push more fumes out to push the flap open


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

it certainly is an electronically managed thing. but i'm not sure :mrgreen: 
but can be hacked to be open on demand :

see here if you read french: (flap controlled manually on a Golf MKV R32). same thing should apply to TTS/RS exhaust:

http://www.audipassion.com/services/forums/index.php?showtopic=80910


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Doesnt on the TTS, only comes out of the left until the flap opens.


Tosh, are you sure of this? fumes should come out of both tips and flap is an internal route which opens and adds additional routing of sound out of the tips:

take a look at the R32 flap system:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Not enough time to finish the mod. Re-scheduled for next sunday.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok guys, Good news and bad news :x

Good news first : Mod is almost over. Quad tips shining on both sides. looks cool 



















Bad news: it smokes on left side only :x 
Hot air flows on left side. Cold air on right side.

right side stays cold even after 100 km of highway !!!

When we opened the right side there was a small chamber with a hole near the pipe coming from the engine side.
we thought that widening this hole will get some hot air flowing in the right side. nothing.
we drilled holes in the wall separating the small chamber form the left side whatever there is in there => still no hot air.
we even took out some blond wool :mrgreen: to let air come from the left side to the right side. still nothing.

so next step is to open the muffler on the upper side and see how it is designed to suck air coming the engine and make it flow both ways.

I don't want the car to look funny with smoking on one side and with a blackening dual pipe on the left and a shining new one on the right side.... looks queer !

I wonder how is is on the TTS.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

looks like my MOD doesn't interest anyone :lol:

well hear the next one : no muffler. i'm gonna cancel it and put a tube instead :twisted:

neighborhood is gonna love me [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

some more pics:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

here is how it sounded when I started it without the muffler :





[/


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

I really like your thinking and the work you've put into getting this right, Hadaak. Very interesting reading and pics [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks mate ! It's The TT Monster Garage :twisted: 
and Jessie james is gonna tear down the muffler to pieces in the very near future


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys

I had the same thing with my tts, left pipe smoked only, got dirty quicker and only the right lookes clean  , as for the project, great work, wish i had the know how to try summink like this.

If i were guna do it id probably go for summink like










I luv the clean look, id maybe have it slightly bigger tho


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks good even if i'm not a fan of central exhaust. Plus I don't think this will last long in paris :lol: 
wreckless drivers will break it down in two secs unless you put a protection around :lol:

I will hang to a quad tips Y design mufflerless exhaust starting from the OEM CAT.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Good news guys  I tore the mufller to pieces and now it smokes on both sides full time :lol:

will upload pictures later.

Cheeeeeers !


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

does it also sound better


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

well there is more sound to it now, especially in higher revs but I haven't pushed it high enough this weekend. the weather is not so good over here


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

enjoy the MufflerCide


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Hadaak, got to applaude you, excellent and dedicated work!


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you sir. I did enjoy the whole thing  
I used to imagine there was so much magic in a muffler  but now it's all clear :wink:


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Indeed, but I always admire people who do a serious job. That's quite what you're doing and a must applaude you again for the pics!


----------



## dmyl (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi

I am from Greece and i absoloutly admire these kind of Mods.

By the way i do not understand where the the tubes in right side was blocked.

I see several parts inside muffler have benn cutted but i can not recognise where is the blocking part.

I would like to try this mod to my TT.

Please can you upload or send me via PM a schematic of muffler and where i have to drillout inside the muffler in order to have dual side exhaust outs ????

Thank you once more.

IS any othe member try something similar ???


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

i have been busy lately. sorry for the delay in answerng your question. 
do you still need info about this mod?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hadaak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wonderng if it's possible to mod the original exhaust from 2 tips to Quad tips?
> I took a look under the big muffler and saw that the outlet on the right side is there but closed :mrgreen:
> I have a friend who runs a metal workshop and can do all the soldering stuff. I found some exhaust tips like these:


Im having a new cat, fabricated pipe work, and quad tips with a midsport sound (you have a choice) and a few more ponys released £350 in total in a weeks time , try these lads ......http://www.mijexhaust.com/


----------



## Hajjarfady (Jan 4, 2013)

Hadaak said:


> enjoy the MufflerCide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Same thing for me, if you can upload the pictures again please. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## robbyw (May 23, 2015)

if anyone can upload the pictures again please.

i want to mod my v6 exhaust.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry guys I haven't received any notifications of your requests. I will upload images later this weekend.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Holy thread revival Shatman !


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

to tell the truth I'm looking for a milltek catback right now. My custom made one resonates too much at around 120/130 km/h. It does sound cool but I'm looking for something quieter now. I even thought of adding a valve to open/close one side on demand. but I guess I will just get a milltek. I've been running with this system for a long time though.


----------



## robbyw (May 23, 2015)

oke thanks, i am verry curious.


----------



## robbyw (May 23, 2015)

have you find the pictures?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply. I'm not getting the email notifications anymore. Imagesack (where I host the pic) have changed their policy and my pics are no longer accessible on forums. I will find an alternative an upload the pics.


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

I would also like to see those pictures. 
Might consider doing what you did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Hadaak said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I'm not getting the email notifications anymore. Imagesack (where I host the pic) have changed their policy and my pics are no longer accessible on forums. I will find an alternative an upload the pics.


Look at the tab at the bottom when you reply to posts mate. *Upload attachement* > *Browse *> *Add the file* :wink:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks but I know that. I mean I need a means of bulk uploading pics. this means hosting them elsewhere, bulk uploadng them and getting the link in one shot then doing a copy and paste here


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

If it works for you Hadaak, you can post a link of the images from some sharing server like wetransfer.com or dropbox. 
I'm really interested to see what you did to the rear muffler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Hadaak said:


> thanks but I know that. I mean I need a means of bulk uploading pics. this means hosting them elsewhere, bulk uploadng them and getting the link in one shot then doing a copy and paste here


I use Photobucket and have no problems linking images on forums. If it helps you can send me the pics and I'll link them from my account.

What did you do with your old modified exhaust when you replaced it then?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

efunc said:


> What did you do with your old modified exhaust when you replaced it then?


I still have it but after all the tearing it had gone through I don't think it can be reused without major modification.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

OK here you go. First album here. I will add explanation later on.

This is mod number 1

Slideshow:
http://s664.photobucket.com/user/hadaakHadaak/slideshow/TT MK2 Custom Extaust 01

Album link:
http://s664.photobucket.com/user/hadaakHadaak/library/TT MK2 Custom Extaust 01


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Second Mod:

Slideshow:
http://s664.photobucket.com/user/hadaakHadaak/slideshow/TT MK2 Custom Extaust 02

Album is here:
http://s664.photobucket.com/user/hadaakHadaak/library/TT MK2 Custom Extaust 02


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Hadaak! Great pictures. Very interesting work. 
I'm planning to remove the whole rear muffler, and fit a straight pipe that will split in two and get the quad exhaust that I want. 
Was your exhaust loud, do you by any chance have a video?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes straight pipe is loud and resonates too much inside the cabin. I did a last mod but lost the pictures. the last mod was to add a small muffler on the each side. There is still important resonance inside at 120/130 km so be prepared for some noise  or be prepared to test different mufflers or 'cherry bombs' to get what you want. I even thought of getting a milltek quad catback recently to get back some calm when on the highway. if you have the tools make some kind of kit where you can remove and change bits so you can tune the sound like you want.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Third slideshow:

http://s664.photobucket.com/user/hadaak ... taust%2003

Album:
http://s664.photobucket.com/user/hadaak ... taust%2003


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Fourth Slideshow:
http://s664.photobucket.com/user/hadaak ... taust%2004

Album:
http://s664.photobucket.com/user/hadaak ... taust%2004


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Like I said above I lost the fifth album.
The final mod looks similar to this one done by another forum member:


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

Again, thanks for the info Hadaak.

One more question 
Why is there a small blind tube on one of the pictures from the straight pipes. 
Is that done to compensate for the resonating sound you mentioned?

I dont mind for a loud exhaust as the TT is my weekend car, and I never go out on a highway. 
However I dont want it to sound like a boy racer, still want some nice loud sound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

That was a shot in the dark to eliminate resonance at around 2.5-3K rpm after the straight pipe mode. Not sure It helped really but I left it there. I then wen on to add the two mufflers.
from my experience straight pipe is not the way to go. too loud. you should do a straight pipe with two mufflers on the Y pipes. just pick the right mufflers but this will require tools and testing.


----------

